# Godzilla eats flies!



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Early this morning on an 8 weight...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow that's an awesome fish! I bet that was a great battle with that fly rod? Great job


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyuummmm. Good eats!!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it man....where bouts you hook up w/ that beast? What kinda fly? Sight or blind?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet that was a hell of a battle. How long was the fight?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

YOWSA!!!! Awesome catch!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a dandy! That big ol' tail developes a lot of horsepower. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:notworthy: Excellent! :notworthy: Second the question of what type of fly. Sinking line/weighted section?


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll bet sinking line, with a Matrx Shad


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

jquinn5611 said:


> i'll bet sinking line, with a matrx shad


got to be!!!


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well...all I can say is it was a secret hole, a shad fly and topwater...smashed it like a monster...and held on for all I could as he took the kayak on a tour...was quite a moment. Been a tough fishing season for me...nothing really worth posting till this guy...had to hold em with 2 hands...not too long of a fight, just a hard fight. I had 30 lb flouro and really worked em in.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

North/northwest of B'ham about 50 miles? Or a spring-fed creek on the Big T? Gotta be cold water nearby.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah,not asking GPS coordinates.....a city or town may help. Heck a state would be good???


----------

